# Brille um die 50 - z.B. Alpina Tri-Effect?



## Wolfson (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Monaten ein Cyclocrosser und heize damit sehr gerne durch den Wald. Jetzt hab ich Stück für Stück Klamotten gekauft und immer versucht gute Kompromisse zu finden die finanzierbar sind (vorallem wenn man am Anfang eben Alles auf einmal braucht) aber auch was taugen. Jetzt bin ich bei der Brille angelangt und hoffe, dass ich für die ersten Jahre was für um die 50 erwerben kann. Was ich gerne hätte wären Wechselscheiben (orange, klar und dunkel). 

Was ich zudem kurz loswerden muss: Ich hatte auch privat bisher nur Billig-Sonnenbrillen (bis max.30) und hatte die allerdings dann auch fast nie auf, da ich immer das Gefühl hatte ohne besser zu sehen! Auf sowas hab ich keinen Bock!

Neulich war ich in Karlsruhe im Karstadt Sport und hatte dort die "Alpina Twist Two" und die "Alpina Tri-Effect" auf. Erstere passte überhaupt nicht zu meiner Gesichtsform und die 2. saß wirklich sehr gut. Daher folgende Fragen:



Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der "Alpina Tri-Effect"?
Hat jemand sonstige Tipps zu meiner Situation (andere Brille, bessere Budgetplanung...)
Kennt jemand im Raum Karlsruhe einen guten Laden mit großer Auswahl an Radbrillen? (ohne Testen find ich das immer schlecht)
Vielen Dank schonmal für jeden Beitrag


----------



## alet08 (22. April 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6...un-orange.html?uin=83u0sa773fne9nbhecu02qf757

Die ist excellent.
Ich habe sie seit  sie rausgekommen (~2006) ist und bin zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfson (22. April 2010)

@alet08: Danke für den Tipp! Macht nen ganz guten Eindruck. Müsste Sie halt mal testen irgendwo. Mal sehen wo ich die finde...


----------



## lithi (22. April 2010)

Hi. 
ich bin durch Zufall letzten Herbst auf die Uvex Blaze gestoßen. 
Ich wollte eine Brille fürs Rad, die auch im normalen Leben gut aussieht.

Die Uvex Blaze gibts glaube ich für ca 40 Euro und je nach dem welche Gestellfarbe du wählst, gibt es unterschiedliche Wechselgläser dazu, bis zu 3 verschiedene. Zusätzlich mit Tasche. 

Ich habe mir das weiße Gestell geholt, da waren bräunliche und orange Gläser dabei, habe mir zusätzlich noch klare Gläser für ca 20 Euro für den Weg zur Arbeit geholt. 
Die Brille ist bequem, sieht wie ich finde gut aus und ist sehr robust. Ich habe hier im Forum auch gelesen, dass Andere, die sich auch diese Brille gekauft haben, sich vom Verkäufen die Belastbarkeit vorführen lassen haben. Die soll einiges aushalten. 
Eine Verzerrung durch die Gläser konnte ich nicht feststellen und selbst nach 5 Stunden auf dem Rad hatte ich keine Probleme wegen der Brille. 

So als Tipp zum Brillenkauf


----------



## Al_Borland (22. April 2010)

Alpina Tri Effect? Ich kannte bisher nur die Tri Guard, und von denen habe ich drei Stück "durchgetragen". Für den Preis ne prima Sache.
Bei zwei meiner Tri Guards musste ich nach ner Weile beim Klemm-Mechanismus pimpen, weil die Gläser nicht mehr hielten. Aber zwei Kleckse Sekundenkleber an der richtigen Stelle, und das Thema war gegessen.

Und da die Tri Effect laut google ganz ähnlich aussieht, kriegst du von mir ein Kauf-OK. 

PS: Ich bin vor einem Jahr auf Oakley M-Frame umgestiegen und hab es trotz gut vierfachem Preis zur Alpina Tri Guard nicht bereuht.


----------



## Wolfson (23. April 2010)

super, danke Euch für die Tipps soweit! Ich werde die Brillen alle in meine Suche miteinbeziehen


----------



## raccoon78 (12. Mai 2010)

Wolfson schrieb:


> Neulich war ich in Karlsruhe im Karstadt Sport und hatte dort die "Alpina Twist Two"



Vielleicht ist´s ja schon zu spät....

Es gibt auch eine Alpina Twist *Three* für größere Schädel
War auch meine erste Brille zum Biken und ist eigentlich auch recht ordentlich für den Preis.


----------



## simsalonaut (25. Mai 2010)

lithi schrieb:


> Hi.
> ich bin durch Zufall letzten Herbst auf die Uvex Blaze gestoßen.
> Ich wollte eine Brille fürs Rad, die auch im normalen Leben gut aussieht.
> 
> ...



Kann mich nur anschließen; leicht, stabil, kratzfest, gutaussehend und -sitzend.
Auch nach 65km bzw. 5 Stunden.


----------



## niklas2010 (28. Mai 2010)

danke fuer die tipps hab jetz au ne brill


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Mai 2010)

Und was hast du für eine Brill?


----------



## Wolfson (20. August 2010)

Wollte mich nochmal kurz rückmelden, denn ich habe jetzt auch ne Brill 

Hatte zunächst auch kurz die angesprochene Uvex Blaze erstanden, die gabs beim Louis (Motorradzubehörhändler). Allerdings hatte ich Sie nur einen Tag, da ich zu Hause festgestellt habe, dass Sie von innen ziemlich spiegelt, bin da wahrscheins einfach ein bissl empfindlich 

Dann bin ich nochmal in diverse Läden um Brillen zu testen und hab letztendlich eine Alpina Frenetic erstanden. Der Hauptgrund zu dieser Entscheidung war eigentlich die Passform. Das war einfach die einzige Brille die absolut gemütlich und kaum spürbar saß (bei mir halt  ). Bisher bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn diese Brille ebenfalls ein wenig spiegelt. Mit dem Rennrad zieht es ab und zu ein wenig in den Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

